# Need help with a Solid Red Ruby Eye'd Leopard gecko



## ccrew

I have jatched out a ruby red eye'd leopard gecko at 00:23 in the morning and im going to need it IDing later ontoday but so far i can describe it as solid ruby red eyes and is purley pink the only thing is i dont understand how i got it i had a egg mix up in the incubator but the parents could be please tell me if any of these parents could produce this amazing leo

Tremper Sunglow Male x (50% Black Snake eye'd) Tremper Albino Female 

Tremper Sunglow Male x Hypo Tangerine Enigma Female 

(enigma doesnt show any red in her eyes)

Bell Albino Male x Bell Albino Female

Will upload pic later when it has settled cheers


----------



## sam12345

2 things cause red eyes in leopard geckos.

However only 1 causes solid red eyes.

The homozygous Bell albino and het or **** Enigma will produce a leo with red eyes however these wont be solid.

The homozygous eclipse and homozygous albino (any strain) will produce a leo with some amount of eclipse, when this amount is 100% it will be expressed as a solid ruby eye.

You describe the gecko as purely pink which is what confuses me, it indicates albino however none of the geckos listed have the genetic possibilities to produce something patternless unless however what you believe they are and what they actually are is something different.

Posting a picture is the only way this leo can be identified and the parents narrowed down.


----------



## ccrew

pics of possible parents are coming now...


----------



## ccrew

*Unknown morph!*

All the leos mentioned as possible parents are legit morphs just the standard tangerine enigma and albinos only the tremper female expresses 50% snake eyes this is why i ask im confused about this youngen here it doesnt make sense how a pair of these leos can produce a Ruby eye'd Patternless of some sort will keep you updated on how this one comes on and will post pics later today when i can get a good pic im thinking about removing it from the incubator this afternoon

thankyou so far for you help


----------



## ccrew

*Poss parents*

Here is one of the pairs that bred possiblilities

Snake eye'd tremper Female

















And heres the male tremper sunglow that bred with her (This Bred with a Tangerine Enigma aswell)









Here are the Bell Albinos that bred together
Male Bell Albino below









Female Bell Albino below









Here is the Tangerine Enigma below


----------



## ccrew

*Pic of the Hatchling*

Heres a picture of the hatchling managed to get a pic but not of the eyes its got solid red eyes and i mean solid


----------



## ccrew

*Ruby Eye'd Leo*

Pics are up if anyone could add something or need more info from me let me know cheers


----------



## gazz

ccrew said:


> Heres a picture of the hatchling managed to get a pic but not of the eyes its got solid red eyes and i mean solid
> image


Based on what I'm seeing i'm think one of two.

1/Tinted eyes albino blizzard with . Could be from either pairing either Talbino or Balbino:mf_dribble::no1:????.
Balbino blizzard you never know:lol2:.

Or maybe one of the pairings are really colored Snow SPLIT Super snow. 
So this offspring a Albino super snow either Talbino or Balbino.


----------



## ccrew

gazz said:


> Based on what I'm seeing i'm think one of two.
> 
> 1/Tinted eyes albino blizzard with . Could be from either pairing either Talbino or Balbino:mf_dribble::no1:????.
> Balbino blizzard you never know:lol2:.
> 
> Or maybe one of the pairings are really colored Snow SPLIT Super snow.
> So this offspring a Albino super snow either Talbino or Balbino.


Wouldnt both leos for the parents need to be Het Blizzard its very unlikely i bought 2 leos from different places that were both het for blizzard but we dont know that yet you could be right ill see what other replies i get but thankyou so far ill kepp you updated


----------



## gazz

ccrew said:


> Wouldnt both leos for the parents need to be Het Blizzard its very unlikely i bought 2 leos from different places that were both het for blizzard but we dont know that yet you could be right ill see what other replies i get but thankyou so far ill kepp you updated


Yes you'll need two to be HET Blizzard, But the Blizzard gene has been around for a while now, 
And is in quite a few leo's now, So the odds aren't that bad really.


----------



## ccrew

*Ruby Eyes*

Anyone got any other answers for me GAZZ has given me his thought and its not too bad but other thought are appreciated cheers


----------



## sam12345

I'm thinking you might have a very light super snow albino.
Time will tell with that theory though!


----------



## MrMike

I'm with Sam on this, as a guess though. If you have dropped on a Bell Blizzard then you are officially the luckiest person on this thread.


----------



## ccrew

MrMike said:


> I'm with Sam on this, as a guess though. If you have dropped on a Bell Blizzard then you are officially the luckiest person on this thread.


Can you just tell me why i would be the luckiest person on the thread if i have produced a bell blizzard


----------



## MrMike

Many people have been trying for years to get Bell albino Blizzards, and only now are they being produced. Some should be coming up for sale next year I think, but expect a hefty price tag.


----------



## ccrew

ccrew said:


> Can you just tell me why i would be the luckiest person on the thread if i have produced a bell blizzard


Have they not been produced before or are they just completely rare


----------



## ccrew

MrMike said:


> Many people have been trying for years to get Bell albino Blizzards, and only now are they being produced. Some should be coming up for sale next year I think, but expect a hefty price tag.


well to be honest i wont be selling this one if it is but saying it is that as we dont know for sure yet but saying it is then i will hopefully have some more soon i got more eggs in the incubator i should have some for sale soon also if they do turn out to be Bell Blizzards then for your help you will get discount on one if you like


----------



## ccrew

MrMike said:


> Many people have been trying for years to get Bell albino Blizzards, and only now are they being produced. Some should be coming up for sale next year I think, but expect a hefty price tag.


i do expect though when the black pearl is released for a discount price lol


----------



## gazz

ccrew said:


> Have they not been produced before or are they just completely rare


Balbino blizzards are not every where, But are starting to come along in the USA. Your Balbino breeders maybe Balbino snows as they do look creamy rather than yellow, But that not a full way to ID them as Snows, So the offspring could be Balbino super snow, Or your breede Balbinos could be Balbino normals that happen to be HET Blizzard, That make you half way there of getting a Balbino blizard, The rest would be luck of the odds, Time will tell.


----------



## ccrew

gazz said:


> Balbino blizzards are not every where, But are starting to come along in the USA. Your Balbino breeders maybe Balbino snows as they do look creamy rather than yellow, But that not a full way to ID them as Snows, So the offspring could be Balbino super snow, Or your breede Balbinos could be Balbino normals that happen to be HET Blizzard, That make you half way there of getting a Balbino blizard, The rest would be luck of the odds, Time will tell.


If my breeders were both bell albinos Het for blizzard then i would get 

25% Bell Albinos
50% Bell Albino Het Blizzard
25% Bell Albino Blizzards

so basically i am there as i am already producing Bell Blizzards as for you saying that they look more creamy than yellow then you should see them in flesh pics dont show it much but they do have a slight tint of yellow but very faded but ye again we dont know for sure but time will tell and thankyou everybody for your help time will tell so ill see how its doing in a few weeks and so on and keep you updated many thanx


----------



## nuttybabez

I would guess albino supersnow aswell. Wait and see how it grows up!


----------



## ccrew

nuttybabez said:


> I would guess albino supersnow aswell. Wait and see how it grows up!


thanks hun all guesses are completely accepted till this young one grows up also the enigma is doing nicely becomeing more healthy and fat everyday the tremper albino i got it to eat 5 mealies dusted with calcium and a 3 waxwroms dusted asweell a week i know this is still not alot but its a start so when im next up there i will give you a shout


----------



## tonydavo

nuttybabez said:


> I would guess albino supersnow aswell. Wait and see how it grows up!


im a little confused :blush: how is it that with none of the possible parents having any Mack or Supersnow in them an Albino Supersnow can be produced :hmmlease be gentle with your answers :lol2:


----------



## sam12345

As we all know mack snow is easily hidden nowadays.
All it would take is each of the bells to be unknown snow bells.
Or snow glow x tremper snow
Or snow glow x hypo snow enigma


----------



## ccrew

sam12345 said:


> As we all know mack snow is easily hidden nowadays.
> All it would take is each of the bells to be unknown snow bells.
> Or snow glow x tremper snow
> Or snow glow x hypo snow enigma


Well it hatched a few hours after one of the albinos did so it has nothing to do with the enigma although i had a eggs mix up and the Enigma , Bell albino, Tremper albino laid thier eggs within a day or so... so they will all hatch around the same time nearly enough we will see what its like when its a few weeks old ill keep everyone on this thread updated especially if it turns out to be a Bell Blizzard then they will be released before they are released in usa hopefully if they havnt already but at least we will have some in the uk

I had a look at some Albino supersnows with red eyes and there is a slight difference to mine but i can see where everyone is coming form with it looking exactly like a albino supersnow only time will tell so wish me look it turns out something special also if anyone needs to add anything then please do so by all means more answers the better so far we have Albino Supersnow and Bell Blizzard

i will post pic later of the one that hatched with it


----------



## sam12345

Also eye pictures would be helpful!


----------



## ccrew

sam12345 said:


> Also eye pictures would be helpful!


there is nothing to the eyes they are just absolute solid red i will get a pic in a few moments see the problem i have getting picture of eyes is that its albino and they are very sensitive to the light so when the lights on in the room it closes its eyes and when i turn out the light i can see its eyes coz its dark ill try though cheers


----------



## ccrew

*Eyes of my leopard geckos (ruby eyes)*

Here is the best pics i can give with 2 pics being the leo that hatched a few hours before it whether they are related i dont know but here ya all go cheers


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## nuttybabez

ccrew said:


> thanks hun all guesses are completely accepted till this young one grows up also the enigma is doing nicely becomeing more healthy and fat everyday the tremper albino i got it to eat 5 mealies dusted with calcium and a 3 waxwroms dusted asweell a week i know this is still not alot but its a start so when im next up there i will give you a shout


Ok hun, thats good news!


----------



## ccrew

tonydavo said:


> im a little confused :blush: how is it that with none of the possible parents having any Mack or Supersnow in them an Albino Supersnow can be produced :hmmlease be gentle with your answers :lol2:


Hi tony mate pm'd you


ALSO ANYONE GOT ANYTHING FOR ME TODAY IVE BEEN RESEARCHNG THE NET FOR LOOK-A-LIKE PICTURES BUT ONLY FOUND 2-3 AND THEY ARE NOT EXACTLY THE SAME IF ANYONE HAS ANY PICS OFF THE NET OR FROM THIER COLLECTION WHICH I COULD COMPARE IT TO THEN THAT WOULD BE GREAT CHEERS


----------



## ccrew

*other pics*

can anyone tell me anything now from the eyes pictures also there is anothe rgecko on the last pic i posted on here it hatched a few hours before if you can id it for now i thought it was tremper but it was born with a small tint of red although albinos sometimes show red anyone guess if its tremper or bell or rainwater maybe more importantly id the ruby eye'd leopard gecko still not got a definate answer i know i prob wont get a definate answer but there must be more suggestions how can any of the leos involved produce something like this cheers ppl


----------



## ccrew

ccrew said:


> Here is the best pics i can give with 2 pics being the leo that hatched a few hours before it whether they are related i dont know but here ya all go cheers
> 
> image


Anyone reply to this today got nothing yesterday so hopefully if anyone can give anything that would be great cheers


----------



## gazz

ccrew said:


> Anyone reply to this today got nothing yesterday so hopefully if anyone can give anything that would be great cheers


We can't do anything with them pictures, There to small and if you was to make them bigger, They'll be way to blury. 
You need to take better pictures.


----------



## sam12345

gazz said:


> We can't do anything with them pictures, There to small and if you was to make them bigger, They'll be way to blury.
> You need to take better pictures.


Ditto.

Plus waiting may be the best thing with this little'un.
Waiting for pattern to emerge if its going to.
Also waiting for the eyes to lighten up. Most hatchlings hatch and their eyes will get lighter with maturity so this may indicate a little more with yours.


----------



## ccrew

*Ruby eyed leo (bell blizzard)*

Just to confirm that the baby is indeed from my bell albinos i know this because my tremper albino female only lays 1 egg at a time (wierd) i know... And her first 2 eggs hathed 100%tremper albino with some of dads tangerine and the enigma eggs have not hatched atall that only leaves the bell albinos. As its hatch-mate was bell albino this means now that there are possibilities of the parents being het blizzard this is my first bell blizzard if its not blizzard then correct me if im wrong but what else could produce this beauty there is only one answer and thats bell blizzard (or could it be a bell patternless)-- cant see this myself....lol give me your thoughts


----------



## nuttybabez

Sounds like a bell blizzard is becoming the most likely thing that it could be then! Its really hard to say cos there are so few bell blizzards out there that most people (me included) don't really know what they look like. Get some new pics and post them up!


----------



## ccrew

*Bell blizzard*

well hopefully i will have more to come so if they are bell blizzards then i will most probably be selling them (only if i get more/ cant see why not) hopefully people wont have to buy them from america i may be able to supply a few out there im going to post a few new pics later on i have noticed now that thie hatchling has really faint bell albino spots around its jaw line but defo from bell albinos wish me luck i wont be selling them as high in price like people in america who have them but they will have a fair price to on them thats if i can prove they are bell blizzards first i probably will release 1-2 of them to experienced leo breeders to have a go with it to see what they can get from it.

not too mention i may be the first to have the really red (bell) albino eyes not the eclipse gene by the way


----------

